# NCEES looking for mechanical engineers to help determine test topics



## Mike in Gastonia (Jan 30, 2015)

http://ncees.org/about-ncees/news/ncees-seeks-mechanical-engineers/

It looks like they're looking for licensed mechanical engineers to provide input on future test topics.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 2, 2015)

Took the survey...

Sure hope I passed! 

seriously though, it's a neat opportunity to provide input and does not take that much time to do so. Thanks Mike!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 2, 2015)

I've been invited to this meeting and the NCEES Exam Committee meeting March 13 - 14. I declined this one since I'll have to use personal time off to be at the committee meeting. If I didn't have to take personal time off I would attend both. Like Lumber said, it's a great opportunity to provide input, get insider knowledge, and network.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 21, 2015)

Would be interesting, but I can't see how I'd manage doing this.


----------

